# Links > Tutorials >  OSPF, Open Shortest Path First Protocol

## ngia

Το OSPF είναι το πιο διαδεδομένο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης σε IP δίκτυα, έχοντας χαρακτηριστικά όπως η γρήγορη και εγγυημένη σύγκλιση και δυνατότητες όπως η ιεραρχική δομή, η υποστήριξη μεταβλητού μήκους μάσκας, η συνάθροιση των διαδρομών, ο διαμοιρασμός φορτίου, η αυθεντικοποίηση των μηνυμάτων, η δρομολόγηση αναλόγως της σημαντικότητας του πακέτου κ.α.
Έτσι παρόλα τα μικρά προβλήματα και τις αδυναμίες της υλοποίησης του σε δίκτυα για τα οποία δεν είναι βελτιστοποιημένο, είναι η φυσική επιλογή σε ασύρματα δίκτυα, όπως το δικό μας.

----------


## mxou

Χεχε, βλέπω ωραία πράματα.. OSPF για μέσα, BGP για απόξω, θα φάνε καλάααα...

Υπάρχουν σοβαρές υλοποιήσεις των παραπάνω για Windows?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ξύνετε πληγές...

Αν αυτό το λέγατε πριν κάποιο καιρό θα σας παίρναν με τις πέτρες  ::  

Μακάρι να ξυπνήσουμε επιτέλους και να κάνουμε σοβαρή οργάνωση του δικτύου, τώρα αν πέσει ένα Link στην μία ακρη του δικτύου αλάζει το routing σε όλο το δίκτυο (είμαστε και στο ίδιο area βλέπεις)...

Πολύ καλό tut Νικήτα, έλειπε  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ευχαριστουμε Νικητα...ειμαι 3+ ωρες και το διαβαζω...δεν μπορω να πω οτι το αντιλαμβανομαι ολοκληρο αλλα τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινω την ουσια...ψαχνω και για αγνωστες λεξεις και προχωραω.  ::

----------


## ysam

> Ξύνετε πληγές...
> 
> Αν αυτό το λέγατε πριν κάποιο καιρό θα σας παίρναν με τις πέτρες  
> 
> Μακάρι να ξυπνήσουμε επιτέλους και να κάνουμε σοβαρή οργάνωση του δικτύου, τώρα αν πέσει ένα Link στην μία ακρη του δικτύου αλάζει το routing σε όλο το δίκτυο (είμαστε και στο ίδιο area βλέπεις)...
> 
> Πολύ καλό tut Νικήτα, έλειπε


χεχε για κάποιο λόγο μοιρίζομαι ότι θα πάρει φωτιά η ενώτητα "Δρομολόγιση" μετά από αυτό.. και από όσους το διαβάσουν προσεκτηκά.

Πολύ καλή δουλειά clap clap.  ::   ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## mindfox

Κατ αρχήν, μπράβο για το tutorial.

Σχετικά με τα άλλα posts: Όσοι είναι εκτός χορού...

Τι στιγμή που έπρεπε να παρθεί άμεσα απόφαση ενός δυναμικού routing καθώς και της παραμετροποίησης, επιλέχθηκε αυτός ο τρόπος.
Όχι, δεν είναι ο καλύτερος, συμφωνώ.

Θα ήθελα όμως να δω κάποιον από όλους που κατακρίνουν τη δουλειά που έκαναν τα παιδιά (και εγώ κατακριτής είμαι) πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι άλλο; 
Όταν το RIP έφαγε τα ψωμάκια του, το OSPF ήταν η επόμενη λογική λύση. Και μάλιστα στο Area 0 (μόνο έτσι θα μπορούσε να παίξει με την τοπολογία που έχουμε - και δεν έχουμε - ή έχουμε διαφορετικά σήμερα από ότι εχθές)

Όταν έγινε πρόταση για BGP εδώ και πολύ καιρό από τον Γιάννη (DiGi) ο οποίος είχε κάνει και μια γραπτή παρουσίαση των ιδεών του, απορρίφθηκαν για 2 λόγους: Φόβους για το πόσο μπορούν να παίξουν στα παρωχημένα ταρατσοpcάκια, και ο πιο βασικός: Πόσοι από εμάς ξέρουν από BGP σε επίπεδο να μπορούμε να κάνουμε troubleshooting.
Διότι το να το στήσεις είναι το εύκολο σημείο (πιστέψτε με, δεν υπάρχει πιο απλό πράγμα - υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα στο Internet).
Όταν όμως δεν παίζει κάτι (π.χ. quagga με cisco) τι γίνεται τότε;
Ποιος (ή μάλλον ποιοί) θα το υποστηρίξουν;

Δεν αμφιβάλλω για τι ιδέες. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.
Μήπως όμως δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες γνώσεις με αυτές του ysam;
Μήπως και ο ysam δεν έχει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για να κάνει troubleshooting;
Μήπως ανοίξουμε τους ασκούς του αιόλου και το φυσάμε και δεν κρυώνει;

Μήπως να το κουβεντιάσουμε το θέμα στη συνάντηση που έχω προτείνει για αυτό το Σάββατο; (το έχω βάλει και σαν θέμα στην ατζέντα στο post του MickFlemm)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν το δέχομαι αυτό (εκτώς του οτι τότε ως επιχείρημα είχε εμφανιστεί οτι οι περισσότεροι δεν θα το καταλάβουν κλπ, δηλαδή οτι οι κόμβοι δεν ήταν σε θέση να ακολουθήσουν, όχι οτι δεν μπορούσε να γίνει support, για το αν είναι βαρύ ή όχι δεν το τεστάραμε ποτέ), ούτως ή άλλως έτοιμα config files θα είχαμε, όπως έγινε με το OSPF έτσι θα γινόταν και με αυτό, καλύτερα να αρχίζει κάτι σωστά παρά να τα συμαζεύουμε στην πορεία, όπως πειραματιστίκαμε με το OSPF και μπορέσαμε να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας, έτσι θα γινόταν και με αυτό. Ήδη τα παιδιά στα Βριλίσια έχουν αρχίσει και το δουλεύουν, ήδη ο DiGi είχε κάνει δουλειά, σου λέω ούτε που το κοιτάξαν...

Και εν τέλει τόσο καιρό τι έγινε ? περιμένουν να εμφανιστεί πρόβλημμα για να κινητοποιηθούν ? αν κάποιες περιοχές δεν είχαν σοβαρό πρόβλημμα και δεν κινητοποιόντουσαν τι θα είχε γίνει ? που είναι η ομάδα routing ? Θυμίσου ποιοί αρχίσαν να βάζουν OSPF...

Τέσπα ότι έγινε έγινε αλλά το θέμα είναι να αλάξουμε και να γίνουμε ποιό ανοιχτοί σε κάποια πράγματα με βασική προτεραιότητα τις ομάδες εργασίας. Δυστυχώς η όλη κατάσταση μέχρι τώρα είχε άσχημες συνέπειες για κάποιους και απώλειες για το δίκτυο....

Ελπίζω να μην μιλάω μόνος μου όπως γίνεται τελευταία στην ενότητα του Nagios, αν θέλουμε δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και ανοιχτές ομάδες ας τις στηρίξουμε...

----------


## mindfox

> Δεν το δέχομαι αυτό (εκτώς του οτι τότε ως επιχείρημα είχε εμφανιστεί οτι οι περισσότεροι δεν θα το καταλάβουν κλπ, δηλαδή οτι οι κόμβοι δεν ήταν σε θέση να ακολουθήσουν, όχι οτι δεν μπορούσε να γίνει support, για το αν είναι βαρύ ή όχι δεν το τεστάραμε ποτέ), ούτως ή άλλως έτοιμα config files θα είχαμε, όπως έγινε με το OSPF έτσι θα γινόταν και με αυτό, καλύτερα να αρχίζει κάτι σωστά παρά να τα συμαζεύουμε στην πορεία, όπως πειραματιστίκαμε με το OSPF και μπορέσαμε να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας, έτσι θα γινόταν και με αυτό. Ήδη τα παιδιά στα Βριλίσια έχουν αρχίσει και το δουλεύουν, ήδη ο DiGi είχε κάνει δουλειά, σου λέω ούτε που το κοιτάξαν...
> 
> Και εν τέλει τόσο καιρό τι έγινε ? περιμένουν να εμφανιστεί πρόβλημμα για να κινητοποιηθούν ? αν κάποιες περιοχές δεν είχαν σοβαρό πρόβλημμα και δεν κινητοποιόντουσαν τι θα είχε γίνει ? που είναι η ομάδα routing ? Θυμίσου ποιοί αρχίσαν να βάζουν OSPF...
> 
> Τέσπα ότι έγινε έγινε αλλά το θέμα είναι να αλάξουμε και να γίνουμε ποιό ανοιχτοί σε κάποια πράγματα με βασική προτεραιότητα τις ομάδες εργασίας. Δυστυχώς η όλη κατάσταση μέχρι τώρα είχε άσχημες συνέπειες για κάποιους και απώλειες για το δίκτυο....
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην μιλάω μόνος μου όπως γίνεται τελευταία στην ενότητα του Nagios, αν θέλουμε δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και ανοιχτές ομάδες ας τις στηρίξουμε...


Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω κάθετα με τις απόψεις σου επί του θέματος Mick.

Το πρόβλημα είναι στην οπτική γωνία από την οποία βλέπεις τα πράγματα. Ίσως με λίγη επαγγελματική εμπειρία να καταλάβεις την διαφορά του Production από το Lab environment.

Και να εξηγηθώ καλύτερα...

Αν τώρα κάτι πάει στραβά (που υπάρχουν διάφορα κρούσματα) μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι φταίει; Και μιλάω για εσένα προσωπικά Mick. Που έχεις και αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθείς με διάφορα θέματα που κάνεις κέφι.
Για σκέψου όλους εκείνους που δεν έχουν χρόνο και αυτό που θέλουν είναι ένα δίκτυο το οποίο να δουλεύει και η όποια αναβάθμιση γίνεται, να είναι για καλύτερη χρήση, πιο εύκολη και σαφώς απροβλημάτιστη.

Ας μη βιαζόμαστε να κάνουμε πράγματα με τη λογική του πειραματισμού. Ο πειραματισμός θα πρέπει να γίνεται σε ΕΚΤΟΣ AWMN μηχανήματα, έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να γίνουν και τα λάθη, και οι πατάτες, χωρίς να επηρεαστούν και άλλοι χρήστες του.
Τα πράγματα δεν είναι μόνο άσπρα ή μαύρα, υπάρχει μια τεράστια "γκρίζα" διαδρομή. Μέσα σε αυτή δημιουργούνται και τα όσα προβλήματα...

Το ότι είμαστε πειραματικό δίκτυο, δε σημαίνει ότι είμαστε "μπάτε σκύλοι...". Πρέπει να τηρούμε κάποιους κανόνες και να σεβόμαστε όλους τους υπόλοιπους που συμμετέχουν στο δίκτυο

Τώρα για το ότι "ούτε που το είδαν...". Ποιοι είναι αυτοί Mick; Μήπως είναι αυτοί που έστησαν την κατάσταση που υπάρχει τώρα και δουλεύει (σε ότι επίπεδο και αν είναι αυτό) και ήταν οι μοναδικοί που ασχολήθηκαν τον καιρό εκείνο;
Μήπως Mick, τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όπως θέλεις να τα φαντάζεσαι; Διότι, έξω από το χορό... κλπ.
Πόσοι είναι Mick αυτή τη στιγμή που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα δρομολόγησης; Μπορείς να μου πεις;
Μήπως μπορείς επίσης να μου πεις, πόσοι είναι αυτοί που θέλουν να συμμετέχουν και έφαγαν πόρτα από την υπάρχουσα ομάδα;
Πόσες χιλιάδες PMs νομίζεις ότι είχα εγώ για συμμετοχή στην ομάδα VoIP;
Δύο... Δύο PMs, Mick, από τα ίδια και τα ίδια άτομα... Τόσοι και τόσοι βγαίνουν στο forum και λένε το μακρύ και το κοντό τους, όταν όμως έρθει η ώρα να αποδείξουν και εμπράκτως αυτό που λένε, "την κάνουν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια". 
Βέβαια, υπάρχει και η ομάδα ανθρώπων που πραγματικά ξέρουν αλλά δεν έχουν το χρόνο να ασχοληθούν. Αυτό είναι απολύτως σεβαστό και δεν τους εντάσω σε αυτά που έγραψα.

Για αυτό το λόγο Mick, καλό θα είναι να μην κρίνουμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε. Βέβαια, με ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι εσύ ξέρεις, παρόλα αυτά κρίνεις και μάλιστα σε ορισμένα σημεία, ανυπόστατα.

Σου είπα για τον DiGi, και μάλιστα ήμουν ο πρώτος που του είπα ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει, λόγω έλλειψης γνώσης και πιθανόν και hardware δυνατοτήτων. Κανείς δεν έγραψε κανέναν, κανείς δεν έχει κάνει την "ελιτ" ομάδα. Κρίμα που το βλέπεις έτσι.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν το δέχομαι αυτό (εκτώς του οτι τότε ως επιχείρημα είχε εμφανιστεί οτι οι περισσότεροι δεν θα το καταλάβουν κλπ, δηλαδή οτι οι κόμβοι δεν ήταν σε θέση να ακολουθήσουν, όχι οτι δεν μπορούσε να γίνει support, ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Ελπίζω να μην μιλάω μόνος μου όπως γίνεται τελευταία στην ενότητα του Nagios, αν θέλουμε δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και ανοιχτές ομάδες ας τις στηρίξουμε...


Ακόμα και σήμερα, υπάρχει δυσκολία να γίνει support σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, κανένας δεν ξέρει γιατί κάποιες quagga κολάνε, και όχι μόνο δεν ξέρει, αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει, μόνο μπακαλίστικες λύσεις δίνονται. Και όταν τα πράγματα γίνουν πιο απαιτητικά, οι μπακαλιστικες λύσεις λιγοστεύουν.

Όσο αναφορά τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και τις ανοιχτές ομάδες, εγώ μετά από την εμπειρία με την ομάδα 5 γίγα, μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν θέλω άλλες ανοιχτές ομάδες και άλλη δημοκρατιά....

Όταν θα μάθουν οι περισσότεροι το πως ορίζετε η ομάδα (πιθανών όταν πάνε φαντάροι, όταν πιάσουν κάποια σοβαρή δουλειά σε εταιρεία με πολύ κόσμο), τότε κάτι θα γίνει.....

----------


## Mick Flemm

OK δεν θέλω να συζητηθεί στο forum γιατί γίνονται παρεξηγίσεις...

Τώρα όλο το δίκτυο έχει OSPF, ποιός το αποφάσισε ? όχι η ομάδα routing πάντως, πρώτα στήθηκε από αυτούς που είχαν πρόβλημμα, έγινε ο πειραματισμός και μετά έγινε το meeting στο οποίο απλώς επικυρώθηκε η απόφαση. Έτσι γίνεται και με το BGP στα Βριλίσια, δηλαδή γιατί να μην ήταν η ομάδα routing αυτή που να οργάνωνε την όλη προσπάθεια ?

Τότε το δίκτυο είχε 5 routeria το πολύ, τώρα που έχει 50 τι κάνουμε ? πως θα τα συμαζέψουμε ? καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω ? επιμένω οτι ήταν λάθος και το είχα πει και τότε γιατί ήμουν μπρωστά...

Συμφωνώ οτι καλύτερα να γίνονται οι πειραματισμοί εκτώς awmn, αλλά για πες μου πότε η ομάδα routing έκανε πειραματισμούς εκτώς δικτύου ? (να σου θυμίσω στο 1ο workshop τελικά το routing session είχε την μορφή tutorial και στο τέλος απ' οτι θυμάμαι δεν δούλευε κιόλας), ότι στήθηκε στήθηκε κατευθείαν πάνω στο δίκτυο. Κοίταξε ποτέ η ομάδα routing γιατί πεύτουν οι quagga ? έκανε δοκιμές ?





> Όσο αναφορά τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και τις ανοιχτές ομάδες, εγώ μετά από την εμπειρία με την ομάδα 5 γίγα, μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν θέλω άλλες ανοιχτές ομάδες και άλλη δημοκρατιά....


Δηλαδή εγώ τι πρέπει να λέω για την ομάδα nagios που ούτε IPs δεν μου δίναν ένα καιρό ??? Κατάλαβε οτι ότι κάνουμε το κάνουμε για όλους και αφορά όλους, αν δεν ρωτήσω το δίκτυο για το τι να κάνω δεν θα είμαι εντάξυ απέναντί τους, κι αν με φτύνουν κλπ δικό τους θέμα, πάντως την ευκαιρία να συμετέχουν δεν τους την στερώ.

Τέσπα χαίρομαι τουλάχιστον που ανοίγει η συζήτηση σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί με απασχολεί καιρό τώρα και θέλω να το κλείσουμε, μπορεί και να έχω λάθος και να έχω παρεξηγίσει πράγματα αλλά τουλάχιστον θέλω να σιγουρευτώ γι' αυτό...

----------


## ysam

Συγνώμη να πω κάτι ? Θα πω και θα παραπώ.. 

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι "το δίκτυο" δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν και είναι ένα σύνολο από ιδιόκτητα links? 

Γιατί να ενδιαφερθώ εγώ για το πως θα γίνει το routing όλου αυτού του δικτύου που στο κάτω κάτω το μόνο που μερικοί θέλουν είναι να έχουν Ιντερνετ, p2p και τα σχετικά? 

Lab δεν υπάρχει και δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει γιατί πολύ απλά ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του δικτύου είναι το LAB. Μάλλον γενικός το δίκτυο τι είναι ? Μα ένα Lab για πειραματισμούς δεν είναι ? (Εκτός από αυτούς που είπα πριν p2p κτλ.. ) Όχι δηλαδή ας μου κάνει define ένας τι είναι το δίκτυο και τι υπηρεσίες προσφέρει. 

Εγώ προσωπικά πήγα να κάνω το λάθος να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ και να βάλω μια τάξη στο routing εκεί που ενδεχομένως να έχει πρόβλημα αλλά κρατήθηκα και ζητάω δημόσια συγνώμη από κάποια παιδιά που κάτι τους υποσχέθηκα δεν το έκανα αλλά σκέφτηκα "μα τι πας να κάνεις, μετά θα σε βρίζουν οι υπόλοιποι που τους χάλασες το routing και που τα προβλήματα μπορεί να οφείλονται σε αυτό που έκανες" 

Οχι λοιπόν η διαδικασία που ακολουθώ εγώ πλέον είναι "φτιάξε κάτι με τους φίλους σου να δουλεύει και παρουσίασέ το" Αν δεν το θέλουν δεν πειράζει, τουλάχιστον θα κάνεις καταρχήν την δουλειά σου καλύτερα και οι άλλοι ως έχει.. 

Το support είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, IF IT WORKS DON'T FIX IT λένε άρα σε ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα το μελετάμε καλά και διεξοδικά και κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως το υλοποιούμε για να έχουμε μετά το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο και να μην τρέχουμε να το φτιάχνουμε. Είναι ένα πράγμα σας την αγορά αυτοκινήτου, να πάρω ένα παλιό να μην δώσω πολλά λεφτά και να τρέχω μετά στα συνεργία η να πάρω ένα καινούργιο να κουραστώ μία φορά και μετά να το έχω και να το χαίρομαι? 

Το OSPF λοιπόν μαζί με το IS-IS είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει αυτήν την στιγμή σε IGP αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να αποφασιστεί αν αυτό το δίκτυο είναι τελικά ένα η πολλά.. Πόσα post έχω κάνει λέγοντας ότι το full mesh που πολλοί μου έλεγαν τελικά είναι και δεν είναι.. Πέφτει ένα λινκ και άντε γεια ένα πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι του δικτύου. Γιατί? Που πήγε το full mesh? 

Άρα λοιπόν τι θέλουμε ? Θέλουμε έναν συνδυασμό από routing protocols η ακόμα και ένα (OSPF/IS-IS) αλλά χωρισμένο σε περιοχές (areas). 
Δεν το έχουμε και για μένα δεν το έχουμε όχι γιατί κάποιοι δεν έκαναν σωστά την δουλειά τους αλλά γιατί όταν μπλέκεις με τέτοια τεχνολογία τότε πρέπει να μπορείς και να την συντονίσεις και να την υποστηρίξεις. Εκεί που το πρόβλημα ήταν τα static routes και το rip δόθηκε μια λύση που είχε μέλλον αλλά το μέλλον ήρθε και δεν έγινε τίποτα για άλλους λόγους, πρώτα έγιναν μπάχαλο οι πάντες και μετά σιγά μην ασχοληθεί κανείς. Ερχόμαστε λοιπόν μερικοί "νέοι" και λέμε τι είναι αυτό και τι είναι το άλλο.. 
Μα είναι απλό.. Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα ενός δικτύου που μεγαλώνει, μεγαλώνει και στο τέλος θα σκάσει όλο μαζί αν δεν μπουν κανόνες. Είπαμε open αλλά άλλο open και άλλο open και ότι κάτσει. 

Θα μπορούσα να γράψω τόσα πολλά ακόμα αλλά δεν.. 

Λοιπόν αν θέλετε routing τότε IMHO δύο είναι τα σενάρια.. 

1> ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ Ομάδα routing με ΠΛΗΡΗ υποστήριξη και οργάνωση (root passwords σε μηχανάκια κτλ.. ) 

2> Χωρισμός του δικτύου σε περιοχές και η κάθε περιοχή ας κάνει ότι θέλει.. 

Αν και θα ήθελα το πρώτο πιστεύω θα ξεκινήσουμε με το δεύτερο και βλέπουμε. 

Στην τελική αν κάποιος πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται για τα links του και των φίλων του και EXEI γνώσεις από routing (Εγώ δεν έχω χρόνο για private lessons) τότε το συζητάμε. Η μεταφορά γνώσης θα γίνει από άλλες ομάδες και από tutorials. 

Δεν θα απαντήσω σε flames, Ευχαριστώ. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## racer

To routing δεν δούελευε όπως έπρεπε και στα Βρηλήσσια ήχαμε πρόβλημα. Γι'αυτο και αλλάζουμε σιγά σιγά σε BGP. Αυτά απο εμένα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αρα ysam αυτός που ανέλαβε την ομάδα routing δεν έκανε καλά αυτό που ανέλαβε, δεν το λέω για να πέσουμε να τον φάμε, το λέω για να αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος...

Ποιός προτήθεται να αναλάβει τον συντονισμό ?

α) Πρέπει να έχει χρόνο
β) Πρέπει να έχει όρεξη
γ) Πρέπει να έχει υπομονή
δ) Πρέπει να έχει γνώσεις

για το 1 διαφωνώ για λόγους ασφαλείας, προτιμώ να γίνει με tutorials (ενοώ με τα root passes κλπ, ομάδα φυσικά και πρέπει να γίνει, αυτοί λέω να γράφουν τα tuts)...

----------


## papashark

Να ξερες πόσοι θα συμφωνούσαμε για το 1......

----------


## ngia

> 1> ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ Ομάδα routing με ΠΛΗΡΗ υποστήριξη και οργάνωση (root passwords σε μηχανάκια κτλ.. ) 
> 
> 2> Χωρισμός του δικτύου σε περιοχές και η κάθε περιοχή ας κάνει ότι θέλει..


Το awmn είτε το δούμε με γεωγραφικά κριτήρια, είτε με δικτυακά, είτε με κοινωνικά, είναι ιεραρχικό δίκτυο.
Παντού υπάρχει ιεραρχίκή δομή, (εκτός από την δρομολόγηση)
περιοχές ορίζονται οι οποίες έχουν καλές σύνδεσεις εντός και βγαίνουν προς τα έξω μέσω συγκεκριμένων διαύλων, 
περιοχές ορίζονται όπου οι ζεύξεις είναι σταθερές, 
περιοχές ορίζονται όπου τα μέλη έχουν αναπτύξει πολύ καλή συνεργασία μεταξύ τους. 
Ευτυχώς τα όρια των περιοχών αυτών συμπίπτουν και έτσι μοιάζει ότι το 2 είναι ο φυσιολογικός δρόμος. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κακό σε αυτό, δεν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικό όσο το 1. αλλά περπατάει.

PS1. Δηλαδή ysam πρέπει να γράψουμε τώρα tutorial BGP ε;
PS2. παρατηρήσεις, διορθώσεις στο tut ευσπρόδεκτες
PS3. Σε powerpoint το OSPF.ppt :
http://ngia.rootforge.org/HomePageFi...rials/Routing/
http://www.ngia.awmn/HomePageFiles/Tutorials/Routing/

----------


## ysam

Καταρχήν το ότι κάποιος είχε τον χρονο και την όρεξη και όλα αυτα που είπες δεν συμαίνει ότι αν τώρα δεν τα έχει δεν είχε κάνει καλά την δουλειά του τότε.. (Οπα Οπα θέλει decode αυτό.. )  ::  και το ότι παίζει το δίκτυο τόσο καιρό (με όποια προβλήματα) συμμένει κάτι.. 





> Το awmn είτε το δούμε με γεωγραφικά κριτήρια, είτε με δικτυακά, είτε με κοινωνικά, είναι ιεραρχικό δίκτυο.
> Παντού υπάρχει ιεραρχίκή δομή, (εκτός από την δρομολόγηση)
> περιοχές ορίζονται οι οποίες έχουν καλές σύνδεσεις εντός και βγαίνουν προς τα έξω μέσω συγκεκριμένων διαύλων, 
> περιοχές ορίζονται όπου οι ζεύξεις είναι σταθερές, 
> περιοχές ορίζονται όπου τα μέλη έχουν αναπτύξει πολύ καλή συνεργασία μεταξύ τους. 
> Ευτυχώς τα όρια των περιοχών αυτών συμπίπτουν και έτσι μοιάζει ότι το 2 είναι ο φυσιολογικός δρόμος. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κακό σε αυτό, δεν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικό όσο το 1. αλλά περπατάει.
> 
> PS1. Δηλαδή ysam πρέπει να γράψουμε τώρα tutorial BGP ε;
> PS2. παρατηρήσεις, διορθώσεις στο tut ευσπρόδεκτες
> PS3. Σε powerpoint το OSPF.ppt :


Χμ.. πολύ σωστός αλλά ας βρούμε πρώτα την λύση στο πρόβλημα και ας γράψουμε μετά tutorials όσα θέλεις (και επειδή είσαι πολύ καλός σε αυτό είσαι και first target  ::   ::  )

Να μεταφέρουμε την συζήτηση σε άλλο thread γιατί δεν ταιριάζει στο tutorials? η να την συνεχίσουμε εδω εν είδη "working group communications tutorial"  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στόχος μου όπως σου είπα δεν είναι να πέσουμε να τον φάμε, στόχος μου είναι να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν, και για να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι δεν αναφέρομαι στον Achille, αυτός δούλεψε για το routing και δεν είχε αναλάβει αυτός συντονιστής της ομάδας, χάρη σε αυτόν δούλεψε στην αρχή το δίκτυο και αργότερα σε άλλα άτομα (αυτούς που προωθήσαν το OSPF), θα προτιμούσα ο συντονιστής της ομάδας να είχε αναλάβει τον ρόλο του σοβαρά και να μην μας είχε παρατήσει... Θα προτιμούσα να ήταν ποιό ανοιχτός και να κοίταγε έστω το φυλάδιο που είχε γράψει ο Γιάννης. Τότε είχαμε περιθόρια να πειραματιστούμε που το πράγμα ήταν ακόμα στην αρχή, τώρα που έχουμε 50+ κόμβους πως θα πειραματιστούμε ?

----------


## ysam

Ας κάνουμε λοιπον μια νέα αρχή γιατί εγώ δεν ήμουν στην ομάδα και δεν εχω ιδέα καν ποιά είναι αυτή. 

Εχω κάνει ένα post στην "Δρομολόγηση" και ας ξεκινήσουμε από εκεί.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Εγώ το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι οι κομβούχοι Βριλησσίων έχουμε συμφωνίσει με την πρωτοβουλία του Γιάννη (ysam) και δεν υπάρχουν αντιρήσεις. Από την άλλη ο Γιάννης μπορεί να μην έκανε tutorial πάνω στο routing αλλά γνωρίζουμε τι θέλει να κάνει, και δίχνει πρόθυμος να απαντάει στις ερωτήσεις μας. Οπότε υπάρχει ο σωστός συνδιασμός, θέλησης από την περιοχή και σωστού συντονισμού.

----------


## DiGi

Οτι έγινε έγινε ... Πήγαμε σε OSPF σε area 0 γιατί ήταν το μόνο πράγμα που μπορούσε να παίξει με το ελάχιστο downtime στο net.

Μια λύση με bgp την βλέπω καλύτερη ακόμα σε καραminimal setup αλλά δεν ξέρω τι bugs θα πετάνε τα linuxakia.

Ακόμα όποια βοήθεια από εμένα την ξεχνάτε όσο θα υπάρχει αυτή η ***** που την λέτε "σύλλογος". Εγώ σε meeting εκεί δεν πατάω ούτε νεκρός (αυτό πάει σε άλλα thread).

----------


## sotiris

> Ακόμα όποια βοήθεια από εμένα την ξεχνάτε όσο θα υπάρχει αυτή η ***** που την λέτε "σύλλογος". Εγώ σε meeting εκεί δεν πατάω ούτε νεκρός (αυτό πάει σε άλλα thread).


σε αλλα μερη πας?
(καφετεριες,fast food,μεγαλα σπιτια με μεγαλα σαλονια,κλπ)

εαν ειναι να αρχισουμε τις δοκιμες σε κατι αλλο,θα χρειαστουμε την βοηθεια αυτων που εχουν εκ θεσεως μια εμπειρια επι του θεματος.

----------


## ysam

@Digi 
ούτε εγώ πάω οπότε ξεκίνα άπό το post μου στην ενώτητα Δρομολόγηση και θα δούμε που θα πάμε.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## mindfox

@Digi και @ysam.

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει κάποια επιθετικότητα, στην περίπτωση του DiGi γνωρίζω (χωρίς να σημαίνει και ότι συμφωνώ, αλλά δε με αφορά στην τελική) στη δε περίπτωση του ysam δε γνωρίζω (επίσης δε με αφορά).

Αυτό που με αφορά όμως, είναι ότι υπάρχει η τάση για διχασμό, χωρίς να έχει δωθεί η αντίστοιχη αφορμή.
Εκτός αν υπάρχει και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι (τουλάχιστον μπορώ να μιλάω για το άτομό μου)

Αν πιστεύεται ότι μπορείτε να ασχοληθείτε, τότε κάντε το βρε παιδιά. Να αφαιρέσω από την αυριανή συνάντηση τα αντίστοιχα θέματα και να τα λέμε μέσω του forum και μόνο (διότι βολεύει κάποιος χώρος με ησυχία όταν τη χρειάζεσαι, και οι καφετέριες δεν έχουν τέτοιες πολυτέλειες).

Αν από την άλλη θέλετε να υπάρχει μια συλλογική προσπάθεια από όλες τις ομάδες εργασίας (μια που με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, η ενέργειες της μιας επηρεάζουν τις άλλες) καλό θα είναι να ξανασκεφτήτε το θέμα και να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση, να τα πούμε από κοντά.

@ysam: Βάλε λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου. Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί εμφανίζεσαι τόσο εκνευρισμένος και νοιώθω λίγο άβολα.

----------


## lambrosk

> Εγώ το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι οι κομβούχοι Βριλησσίων έχουμε συμφωνίσει με την πρωτοβουλία του Γιάννη (ysam) και δεν υπάρχουν αντιρήσεις. Από την άλλη ο Γιάννης μπορεί να μην έκανε tutorial πάνω στο routing αλλά γνωρίζουμε τι θέλει να κάνει, και δίχνει πρόθυμος να απαντάει στις ερωτήσεις μας. Οπότε υπάρχει ο σωστός συνδιασμός, θέλησης από την περιοχή και σωστού συντονισμού.


Και επηρεάζουν και νοτιότερα...  ::  
και απο εβδομάδα ελπίζω και ακόμα νοτιότερα....  ::   ::   ::

----------

> Ακόμα όποια βοήθεια από εμένα την ξεχνάτε όσο θα υπάρχει αυτή η ***** που την λέτε "σύλλογος". Εγώ σε meeting εκεί δεν πατάω ούτε νεκρός (αυτό πάει σε άλλα thread).


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Αν δεν πάρει κάποιος την libnet και την pcap να γράψει με τα χεράκια του κώδικα και να υλοποιήσει κάποιο από τα καινούργια προτόκολα που φιλοδοξούν να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα του wireless routing, άσπρη μέρα δεν θα δει το δίκτυο.... 

Ενδεικτικά και όχι δεσμευτικά αναφέρω κάποια που βρήκα (για ad hoc Wireless Networks) με ένα πρόχειρο search στο internet:
DSDV, WRP, GSR, FSR ,HSR ,ZHLS ,CGSR ,CBRP ,AODV ,DSRP ,TORA ,ABR ,SSR ,DSR

Οι εγχείρησεις γίνονται με το νιστέρι, όχι με το πριόνι το σφυρί και το καλέμι...ούτε φυσικά μπορεί να γίνει κάποιος χειρούργος διαβάζοντας manuals και howtos από το Internet...  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

@mindfox

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει, δεν είμαι εκνευρισμένος και άυτό που πίνω δεν είναι κρασί αλλά νερό. Απλά έχεις παρεξηγίσει τα posts μου και νομίζεις ότι σου την λεω η ότι άλλο νομίζεις. 

Όχι δεν είμαι καθόλου εκνευρισμένος, είμαι απλά απογοητευμένος και αγανακτισμένος όπως πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι. 

Δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου και δεν σε ξέρω κιόλας.. Με το σύστημα τα έχω  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## mindfox

Μα... Σαφώς και δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι εκνευρισμένος με εμένα.
Ούτε έχουμε διαφωνίσει ποτέ σε κάτι (εκτός από την παρούσα στιγμή  ::  ) αλλά ούτε και έχω έμμεσα προσβληθεί από κάτι (δεν υλοποίησα το OSPF και μπράβο σε αυτούς που το έκαναν).

Αναφέρω τον αρνητισμό σου να συμμετάσχεις ομαδικά σε κάτι (εκτός αν κατάλαβα λάθος; )

Επίσης διαφωνώ και σε άλλα, τα οποία θα χαρώ να συζητήσουμε από κοντά, καθώς δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τις κατάλληλες λέξεις να τα αποτυπώσω, χωρίς τον κίνδυνο να με παρεξηγήσεις.
Γενικότερα, πιστεύω στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις των ανθρώπων  ::

----------


## ysam

Δεν διαφώνώ με την ομαδικότητα.. ήταν μια από τις δύο προτάσεις μου εξάλλου. Εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι στο να μαζευτούμε 10 άνθρωποι και τελικά να κάνει δουλειά ένας.. (βλέπε Mick Flemm) και στο τέλος τι γίνεται? Το παίρνει προσωπικά και δεν γίνεται τίποτα. 

Δεν ξέρω αν δεν δούλεψαν οι προιγούμενες ομάδες και για ποιό λόγο, δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν.. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν είναι εύκολο και για να γίνει σωστά πρέπει να έχουν μάθει να λειτουργούν όλοι όπως πρέπει μέσα στην ομάδα. Επίσης κάποιος (ΕΝΑΣ) πρέπει να έχει την ευθύνη, χωρίς αυτό στα δύσκολα όλοι λένε ότι ο άλλος φταίει.. 

Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις.. 

Είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε συζήτηση και μου αρέσει να μου λένε ποια είναι τα λάθη μου. (τεκμηριομένα!)


-Γιάννης

----------


## mindfox

Χαίρομαι για το post που διαβάζω ysam.

Με αφορμή αυτό το post, νοιώθω ότι πρέπει να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη αν ήμουν απότομος, αλλά από τα μηνύματά σου βγήκε ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η ομαδική δουλειά.
Επίσης να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη για τα posts που μόλις έγραψα (και απάντησα στον Σωκράτη - Hobbit) αλλά τα έγραψα χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει το παρόν.

Θα επανορθώσω, πάραυτα  ::  

Φυσικά και να γίνει τεκμηριωμένα η διαφωνία μου (αν και νομίζω ότι έχω παραθέσει ήδη τους προβληματισμούς μου).
Δε διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, απλώς πιστεύω ότι οι "παραδοσιακοί τρόποι" δυστυχώς δεν μας ταιριάζουν.

Ίσως πρέπει να βρούμε έναν έξυπνο τρόπο να επεκτείνουμε τις δυνατότητες των κλασσικών (OSPF, BGP).

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά να συναντηθούμε για καφεδάκι (άντε να έρθω και από τα μέρη σας) και να τα πούμε.
Φυσικά ανεπίσημα, αφού δεν είμαι στο routing team πλέον (λόγω του ότι δεν του αφιέρωσα το χρόνο που του άξιζε  ::   ::  και "κρέμασα" τους υπόλοιπους...)

----------


## ysam

Ωχ και τώρα θα τα πάρεις πάλι στο κρανίο γιατί σου απάντησα στο άλλο Post.. 

Όταν λέω δεν σε προλαβαίνω το εννοώ!

 ::

----------


## mindfox

LOL

----------


## racer

Ρε παιδιά, να οργανωθούμε!!!

----------

